# Prop question ,



## pangaman (Oct 17, 2007)

Can anyone tell me if itis normal for a stainless prop 19 pitch to show rust, pitting, and cracks , that is only 6 m0. old ?The boat is pulled after every trip and washed, along with prop. This prop has only been in salt water 8 times in the last six mon. and they have been day trips only, boat has been pulled after each trip.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

No, it is not normal. Sounds like you got a bad batch of 304 stainless without enough nickle in it. The cracking is chloride stress cracking and will come apart on you and cause a very bad day indeed.


----------



## pangaman (Oct 17, 2007)

thanks, h20


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

I see rust on Stainless props all the time, especially ones that are not polished. The pitting would could be from cavitation. Cracks I would consider a problem. What brand is the prop?


----------



## pangaman (Oct 17, 2007)

sos, the prop is a yamaha, 2007, I went to Destin marine this morning, and they said there was a fault in the casting ,theywould ordera new one.


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

Bruce will take care of you.


----------



## pangaman (Oct 17, 2007)

Talked with Bruce today,said Starns would take care of me .These are really good people,honest,

reliable.I would highly recommend them to any one looking to buy a yamaha .:bowdownAt least check them out.


----------

